# Calling all spoo puppies, height & weight



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Jessy is 6 months and 1 week. He weighs 55 lbs. I don't have an accurate way to measure height, but I think he's around 22".

I'm interested in everyone's answers. Thanks for posting this Caddy!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Jessy is a big boy. I stand Dolly against the wall and make a mark (somewhere out of the way) and then get the tape measure out.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy is 25 weeks old and I weighed her today....33.6#

Can not get her to stand still to get height, but will try to get someone to help.

Her breeder said most of her black females finish at about 40-45# and Poppy's cousin, West U's Lola, who is from the same breeder is 40# so I think we are right on track with size.

VQ


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Sammy is 23weeks 5 days today and he weighed 35lbs 4oz. (With me holding him, then subtracting my weight - is this how everyone does it?)

He's not crazy about being measured - approximately 19-20 in.  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 18.5 weeks old and weighs 30 pounds. Not sure on his height.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes it sounds like Poppy is right in there for weight, your breeder has them well estimated. Sammy the spoo, he's very close to Dolly's age and weight, sometimes I weigh her at the vet but usually just like you. It does get tricky as they get bigger as I'm sure you know, lol, gets hard to see the scale. Asher is a pretty good weight for his age, do you think he'll be a big boy?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

*Calling all spoo puppies, height &amp; weight*

13 weeks, 1lb, 5.9oz
You didn't say Spoo puppy in the post lol!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

He probably won't be a small boy, but I don't think he's going to be huge. His dad is on the bigger side of normal I would say.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie is a small spoo. Between 16 weeks and 26 weeks, her age in weeks equaled her weight in pounds (+/- half a pound).

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in

Sam is bigger than what I hoped for. At 2 years old, he is 15 pounds heavier than his mom (Cammie) and 10 pounds heavier than his dad. He is now about 50 pounds (more or less), and I've been told he should gain 3 or 4 pounds.

4 weeks: 5.3 lbs
6 weeks: 7.6 lbs
8 weeks: 11 lbs
10 weeks: 9.7 lbs
12 weeks: 18.3 lbs
4 months: 26 lbs
5 months: 32 lbs
6 months: 39 lbs
8 months: 43 lbs
12 months: 49 lbs
18 months: 51 lbs.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Peppersb I love that you have kept track of their size growing up, Cammie is small but I think Sam is average to small for a male isn't he. Lol, of course I'm comparing him to Abbey who is 25" and 57 lbs, I'm hoping Dolly will finish a little smaller. I had put all of Abbeys weights & heights on her 52 week thread, so it was easy to go back and see her progression.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've never actually tried to measure Javelin's height with any success, but I did track his weight pretty consistently. He was 39.8 pounds on the day he turned 6 months old. I still haven't measured his height but it is obvious he will be a 24" jumper not just in agility (also Lily's jump height) but in obedience too where Lily jumps 22". I did weigh him the other day and he was 48 pounds. It doesn't seem like he will break the 50 pound mark, which is just fine with me.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Peppersb I love that you have kept track of their size growing up, Cammie is small but I think Sam is average to small for a male isn't he. Lol, of course I'm comparing him to Abbey who is 25" and 57 lbs, I'm hoping Dolly will finish a little smaller. I had put all of Abbeys weights & heights on her 52 week thread, so it was easy to go back and see her progression.


Sam is probably average for a male, maybe even a little bit on the small side. He probably should be about 54 or 55 pounds -- a few pounds heavier than he is now. His mom is 35 lbs and his dad is 40 lbs, so I was really hoping for something smaller. He looks gigantic to me! But other than size, he is everything I hoped for, so I really can't complain. He is a joy to live with.

I remember comparing his weight with Cammie's puppy weights as he was growing. Kind of fun to guess where they will end up. Have fun with your two poos.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

At almost 7 months old (few weeks ago) Addison was 22 inches and 43 lb.

Her breeder said that most of her spoo puppies grow to 60-70 lb but that sounds too big to me. I'm thinking that might be a fat poodle?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It doesn't look like Addison will get that big, but many spoos reach 60-70 lbs and aren't at all fat, just taller.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Caddy said:


> It doesn't look like Addison will get that big, but many spoos reach 60-70 lbs and aren't at all fat, just taller.


Thanks, we are new to poodles so I really wasn't sure.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

At 6 months old, Dulcie weighed 27 pounds and was just under 20 inches tall. By 10 months of age, she weighed 31.4 pounds and was 22.5 inches tall.

Today's vet visit: 45 pounds and 24 inches tall

Dulcie gained weight very slowly after her first few months - she didn't break 30 pounds until she was nearly 9 months old. After age 1, her weight crept up to a high of 42(last August), but generally stayed steady at about 38-40 pounds for the entire year between ages 1 and 2. I was kind of surprised that she weighed 45 this visit, but like last year, I think it is the heat and less outdoor exercise which is accounting for the slight weight gain. I expect once the fall starts up, she will drop back to around 40-42 pounds again.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

nifty said:


> At 6 months old, Dulcie weighed 27 pounds and was just under 20 inches tall. By 10 months of age, she weighed 31.4 pounds and was 22.5 inches tall.
> 
> Today's vet visit: 45 pounds and 24 inches tall
> 
> Dulcie gained weight very slowly after her first few months - she didn't break 30 pounds until she was nearly 9 months old. After age 1, her weight crept up to a high of 42(last August), but generally stayed steady at about 38-40 pounds for the entire year between ages 1 and 2. I was kind of surprised that she weighed 45 this visit, but like last year, I think it is the heat and less outdoor exercise which is accounting for the slight weight gain. I expect once the fall starts up, she will drop back to around 40-42 pounds again.


Interesting! Maizie was 22" and 37 lbs. at 6.5 mos., but she is the exact same size as Dulcie now.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I guess Hans is kinda small compared to a lot of poodles. He was 8lbs when he came home at 8 weeks (he was the smallest of the three boys). He gained about a pound a week on average (that's the only reason I remember it - it was so easy to keep track of). He's a healthy 46 lbs now and he is almost 3. I'm really not sure how tall he is, but he's not super tall compared to other poodles we've met.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Interesting! Maizie was 22" and 37 lbs. at 6.5 mos., but she is the exact same size as Dulcie now.


Zooeysmom, I thought Dulcie was going to be a very petite girl, especially because she stayed so light for so long. Another SPOO puppy we know who is exactly one month older than DUlcie was over 40 pounds at the same time (she was 7 months old I guess) and about two inches taller than Dulcie. 

I think Dulcie had a growth spurt a little later than some, and she also got another inch and a half of growth after 10 months of age. her weight was slow going on, although she was energetic and healthy and did not look especially thin.

I guess it is just a different growth pattern. How funny that if we had met with both girls 6.5 months at the same time,we would have been convinced that Maizie was going to end up much larger than Dulcie (or Dulcie was going to finish much smaller - either way...lol), but here they are at the same place! Meanwhile, Dulcie's little friend the SPOO who is one month older than she is , went on to stay larger and heavier than Dulcie. She is now about 57 pounds and at least 2 inches taller than Dulcie. Just a bigger frame all over, and perfectly proportioned, too. So interesting!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about how differently they grow, it's so interesting to see where they are now and how they end up. Dolly never gained one ounce from 19-21 weeks and then made up for it in the last two weeks.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Mackey is 17 weeks. 31 lb, 22 ".


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh Mackey, that little silver face of yours!


----------



## coleyjoy (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm always curious about the sizing really interests me.

Bree is 5 months old and is currently 23 inches and 25kg!

9 weeks - 7.7kg
10.5 weeks - 10kg
13.5 weeks - 13.5kg and 16 inches
15 weeks - 17kg
18 weeks - 18kgs
21.5 weeks - 22.5kg


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

45# at 8 months, 24" (maybe, I don't trust my measurement)

Parents are 46 and 50# and both 24" tall.

He is bigger than his sisters.

I've been plotting his growth on a growth chart in the archives. It projects % of growth based on age. He may be close to adult height but fill out more.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It always interests me too colyjoy, and I use that chart too scooterscot99, I found it to be quite accurate for Abbey.


----------



## illiyh (Feb 17, 2016)

At 7 months Bowie is 45 lbs and 23". His dad is quite small but mum is big. 

Sent from my Kogan Agora 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jburgi (Jul 3, 2016)

Mazzy at 10 weeks was 13.8 lbs. This is my first standard, so I have no idea where he is suppose to be....but the vet seemed like he was growing normal. His mom is about 65 lbs and dad is about 70 lbs.


----------



## Alika (May 17, 2016)

23.7 lbs at 18 weeks (female spoo).


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Jburgi, when Abbey was 11 weeks old she weighed 18 lbs and now at almost two years old she is 57 lbs and 25". Dolly on the other hand was 13.2 lbs at 10 weeks, and now at almost 6 months she is 35 lbs, so I'd say Mazzy is doing good. As a comparison alika, Abbeys 18 week weight was 34 lbs where as Dollys was 24 lbs. a big difference in my girls.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

*Puff Daddy*

My standard Puff Daddy is 4.5 months (18 weeks). He weighs about 30 pounds and is 18 inches at the shoulders. He grows really fast, sometimes putting on a kilo a week. It is interesting to watch him grow, and sometimes almost freaky.

While I knew logically that he would be a relatively big dog and that a majority of his growing would occur in the first 6 months, sometimes it is still shocking to see this living creature just get so much bigger all the time. I have never had a large dog before, and quite frankly I have just never seen anything like it! 

Also what I find funny is how different parts grow in different spurts. Sometime I look at his giant face and belly and I just have to laugh. There is an adult female standard at our dog park, and his face is bigger than hers already, although he is considerably smaller...for now.

I uploaded a pic of him from when he was around 3.5 months.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Puff Daddy is a gorgeous guy! It's odd isn't it how some parts grow faster and look out of place until the rest of them catch up,lol.


----------



## SammyG (Oct 12, 2016)

I've read that diet does affect how fast/slow dogs grow, e.g. dogs on raw meat diet grow much slower and achieve full maturity later than dogs on kibble.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

*Raw or kibble*

That's an interesting Question. I am not an expert on the subject, but I am a biologist and a science writer so I can only chime in with some basic scientific facts about puppy nutrition.

You can control the rate at which a dog grows with different kinds of food. That said you cannot drastically alter the ultimate height (bone growth) of the dog because that is largely determined by genetics. (unless you are actually underfeeding or missing out on the key nutrients I will talk about below. Then you could drastically alter things in a bad way) 

It is extremely important that puppies get adequate nutrition during the growth phase. Feeding raw food or kibble is actually not what will determine growth, because growth depends largely on the nutrient content of the food more than it depends on the form; the exact nutritional building blocks that the particular food contains. If raw food causes puppies to grow considerably more slowly it could be an issue of malnutrition, although I couldn't make that statement without reading the label of any given food first. A lot of home made raw pet food diets are unbalanced. That is actually why vets often look down on raw feeding; they see a lot of malnutrition due to under educated, although well meaning pet parents who don't understand the importance of getting the specific nutritional balance right. 

It is clearly established that a proper balance of calcium and phosphorus are crucial to healthy bone development and growth, and that not all commercial pet foods (raw or kibble) take this into account. Home designed raw feeding regiments often do not either. Feeding random raw meats and nothing else won't work. You also need a good balance of fatty acids and amino acids (the building blocks of fats and protein) 

If I were choosing a food for a growing dog I would choose something which is designed as complete nutrition for a puppy, whether it be raw or kibble. I would not design a home diet program unless I really had the time to sit down and do a lot of research. If a person is just feeding a puppy random raw foods that are not designed specifically for puppy development, then slower growth rate would be attributed to a lack of calcium and phosperus most likely. And that is not a good thing for the dog. Puppies also need twice the caloric intake of an adult their size, so getting enough calories can also be an issue. 

Be cautious of the bone content in raw food. For puppies this can cause problems. However, you should be able to find raw food specifically for puppies. Personally, I feed my 7 month old spoo a mix of high quality kibble and a raw food designed specially for puppies. This is anecdotal, but he seems to be doing great. 

If a time comes where a puppy is getting very large it could be appropriate to switch the dog to adult food. For example, My 7 month old puppy's brother is very large and already over 60 centimeters at the shoulder. A few weeks ago our breeders recommended to switch him to adult food and his growth has stabilized since (although one could also argue that at his age growth does begin to slow a bit) It is said that once a puppy is at 80% of it's height you can make that switch. His brothers and sisters will be on puppy food for a few more months. Adult food is less caloric, has less phosphorus and calcium etc. Once again it doesn't matter if it is raw or kibble, it matters that those specific nutrients have changed. 

If you expect a dog to be very large then you can eventually consider large breed puppy food which has slightly lower amounts of fats, calcium and phosphorus, although not in the way adult food does. Rapid growth during puppy hood has been linked to skeletal issues in large adult dogs, and large breed puppy foods will cause the bones to develop more slowly because of the altered nutrition. 

So the answer isn't about raw food or kibble, it's about checking for those specific nutrients that drive growth and choosing from there. A raw food can contain or lack those ingredients just as much as a kibble can. It depends greatly on the brand. Keep in mind that the average pet owner is not equipped to invent their own raw feeding routine for a puppy and to get the nutritional balance right. This is just one reason why puppies on raw food can grow more slowly. However, if someone wanted to design with their own raw feeding routine, I would say more power to them. But consult with an expert and do the homework, as understanding how to get the right balance of those special puppy nutrients is crucial. 

Here are a few references for further reading:


When to Switch Your Puppy to an Adult Dog Food | petMD

Feeding the Growing Puppy - eXtension

Common Raw Feeding Mistakes That Can Be Harmful to Your Pet


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks puffdaddy for that great information! I have been considering changing Dolly to an adult food in a month or two, and this info will really help me make that decision.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Norma Jean is 7 months old - almost 8 - and weights 38.8 - she gained 10 lbs in 2 months. I think she will be the same size as Ginger - Ginger was 45-49 as adult - dont know height


----------

